# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  The Hopi Tablets - a gift to a world in need of a vision

## Rainbow Warrior

The Hopi believe their Creator and ancestors have endowed them with the responsibility of assisting the world when a time of grave crisis arrives, to restore its former glory. In presenting the Hopi tablets to the world, the Hopi believe that time of crisis, hope and restoration is now.
The Hopi Tablets offer Indigenous philosophy to help weave human identity back into the environment.
The Hopi Tablets belong to the Bear Clan and the Fire Clan of the Hopi First Nations of Arizona. They have remained with certain families in sacred bundles for hundreds of years until the Hopi new with the fulfillment of certain signs it was time to offer these tablets as a gift to the world. Are these tablets a recipe for the restoration of the Earth as we face the global warming crisis? 

Come and see... 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/129157597/...Tablet-Mystery

----------

